# giornalista-pubblicista



## alessandra82

Ciao a tutti,
come si dice:

Sono giornalista-pubblicista?

Soy informador por libre?

Gracias


----------



## 0scar

Contexto:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giornalista_pubblicista

Es un _periodista freelance_, o _colaborador_, una de dos, pero ¿por qué "pubblicista"?, ¿qué quiere decir pubblicista?


----------



## alessandra82

0scar said:


> Contexto:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giornalista_pubblicista
> 
> Es un _periodista freelance_, o _colaborador_, una de dos, pero ¿por qué "pubblicista"?, ¿qué quiere decir pubblicista?



da wiki:
Il giornalista pubblicista è colui che, in Italia, svolge attività giornalistica non occasionale e retribuita anche se esercita altre professioni o impieghi. ll giornalista professionista è un operatore a tempo pieno del mondo dell'informazione e il giornalista pubblicista è un operatore a tempo parziale, ma entrambi sono a tutti gli effetti giornalisti.


----------



## Tomby

alessandra82 said:


> ll giornalista professionista è un operatore a tempo pieno del mondo dell'informazione e il giornalista pubblicista è un operatore a tempo parziale, ma entrambi sono a tutti gli effetti giornalisti.


En España existe la figura del "trabajador a tiempo completo" en contraposición al "trabajador a tiempo parcial", idependientemente de si es por "cuenta ajena" o por "cuenta propia" o tambén "autónomo" [según el tipo de profesión se suele decir _freelance_, por ej. periodistas, traductores, etc.].
Lo cual, trasladado al mundo periodístico tenemos los "periodistas por cuenta ajena" y los "periodistas a tiempo parcial". Los primeros son empleados de una empresa con una actividad regular y los segundos suelen ser colaboradores esporádicos.


----------



## 0scar

Reformulo la pregunta qué hice más arriba:
¿Alguien sabe por qué se usa el adjetivo "_pubblicista" _para un periodista de tiempo parcial?
Lo que pregunto es cuál es el sentido de _"pubblicista",_ me cuesta entender porque se llaman así. El Treccani tampoco ayuda en esto, pero confirma que un _pubblicista_ es un _colaborador._


----------



## alessandra82

Si chiama così perchè non è un vero giornalista. Ovvero non lo fa come mestiere della sua vita, ma collabora con una rivista, giornale, etc., ma come un aggiunta al lavoro che fa


----------



## Tomby

Pues yo diría: "_Soy Fulano de Tal, colaboro como periodista en la publicación/TV/radio/etc./X_".
O simplemente, "_Fulano de Tal, colaborador de X_".
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Oscar,

sobre tu pregunta: el sentido del término _pubblicista _es para diferenciarlo _dal giornalista di professione _como ya ha sido explicado por Alessandra.


----------



## honeyheart

La duda de Oscar se debe a que, en Argentina al menos, un *"publicista"* es una persona que se dedica a la *Publicidad*, y no tiene nada que ver con un *"periodista"*, o sea una persona que se dedica al *Periodismo*, ya sea de tiempo completo o parcial, profesional o aficionado, colaborador permanente u ocasional.


----------



## Pixidio

Quizá una asimilación aproximada del término sea *columnista*. Es aquella persona que ejerce alguna profesión pero tiene *columnas* informativas en diarios, revistas o tv. 
Por ejemplo: Felipe Pigna es historiador, pero ocasionalmente tiene columnas de periodismo político en diarios o programas de TV. 
Yo interpretaria de esta manera.


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> ... en Argentina al menos, un *"publicista"* es una persona que se dedica a la *Publicidad*, y no tiene nada que ver con un *"periodista"*, o sea una persona que se dedica al *Periodismo*,...


Honey, por aquí ocurre exactamente lo mismo.
¡Saludos! 

P.D. Acabo de leer en DRAE la definición de *publicista* y no sólo es el profesional que se dedica a la publicidad. No obstante en España, para el 99'9% de los mortales, un publicista es quien se dedica a la publicidad.


----------



## Tomby

Pixidio said:


> Quizá una asimilación aproximada del término sea *columnista*. Es aquella persona que ejerce alguna profesión pero tiene *columnas* informativas en diarios, revistas o tv.
> Por ejemplo: Felipe Pigna es historiador, pero ocasionalmente tiene columnas de periodismo político en diarios o programas de TV.
> Yo interpretaria de esta manera.


¡Totalmente de acuerdo!
Definición de columnista. Sin olvidar la definición de colaborador.


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo muchachos, me parece bien precisar la diferencias. Imagino, sin embargo, que Oscar, cuando se pone la pregunta, intuirá que pu*b*blicista y publicista algo diferente tendrán de por sí, sin mucho cavilar...


----------



## 0scar

*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*publicista**.*
*1. *com. Persona que escribe para el público, generalmente de varias materias.
DRAE


Lo de publicista en el DRAE es un reciente agregado, se ve que el tipo que lo agregó estuvo mucho tiempo de turista en Italia.
En el DRAE ya existía la palabra _publicador_.
Y ahora hay un sinónimo nuevo para escritor, según la definición de publicista y de público, Cervantes fue un publicista.


----------



## Geviert

Interesante _update_. ¡Hay que recomendar a los amigos del  DRAE, entonces, que hagan turismo en Italia con más frecuencia! ¡vale la pena!


PS. ...y de paso recomendarles que se pasen por un mercado de la pulgas de Venecia y se compren cualquier edición anterior del DRAE, por ejemplo la vigésimo primera edición del *1992*, donde ya aparece el famoso "update" o avance en cuestión.


----------

